# Possible to format internal sd card and be ok?



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

I was wanting to start fresh on my bionic and was wondering if there's a way to get rid of all the data I've saved to the internal sd card or is that wiped when I install new roms?

Also, it's safe to format the external sd card right? It'll get fixed when I remount it to the phone right? And is there a way to stop Google from restoring everything every time I install a new rom?


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

1) you can just delete everything on sd card with pc

2) roms don't remove anything from sd card.

3) I think Android will format the card if needed, ot it's an option. But why? You can just delete, no need to format. Even then, why?

4) if you factory reset (sounds like this is all you need to do, tbh:, when you sign in you are asked if you want Google to backup/restore. Say no (or don't checkmark) and it won't. That's definitely how you want to go when flashing an ics rom from gingerbread.. If you're not having to sign in like it's new phone, then you're not wiping data.



sevron said:


> I was wanting to start fresh on my bionic and was wondering if there's a way to get rid of all the data I've saved to the internal sd card or is that wiped when I install new roms?
> 
> Also, it's safe to format the external sd card right? It'll get fixed when I remount it to the phone right? And is there a way to stop Google from restoring everything every time I install a new rom?


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks. Wasn't sure if a format was necessary or not and just a delete would be fine on the SD card.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

